# Looking to Identify this plant



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

This plant has been in my tank for years and years and ive forgotten what it even is think is is java fern ?
So looking for some info on it

It seems to grow like crazy in my tank 

Thanks for your help


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Java ferns to me too~









Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus)


----------

